# Wolves-Dallas game preview



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Preview: The Mavericks (15-23) have won two games in a row -- a 117-112 comeback victory at Sacramento in which they rallied from 17 points behind and Saturday's 104-83 home victory over Memphis -- after losing four straight before that. All five starters scored in double figures against the Grizzlies, led by Shawn Marion's 20 points. ... The Mavs have won 19 of the past 24 meetings between the teams, but the Wolves have won four of the past five and took last year's series 2-1. They also beat the Mavs 114-106 in overtime at Target Center on Dec. 15 in Ricky Rubio's long-awaited season debut.
> 
> Players to watch: Mavs 11-time All Star F Dirk Nowitzki moved back into the starting lineup five games ago after missing the season's first 17 games because of preseason knee surgery. He is averaging 18 points, 6.3 rebounds and three assists in his past six games. ... G O.J. Mayo has led the Mavs in scoring 20 times this season and is averaging 18.2 points and 35.6 minutes.
> 
> Injuries: Wolves F Kevin Love (fractured hand), F Chase Budinger (knee surgery), G Brandon Roy (knee surgery), G Malcolm Lee (knee surgery) are all out. The Mavs report no injuries.


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/186715371.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Seems like this should be a good bounce back game for the Wolves. Hopefully Rubio can find his shot while he is at it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I still haven't heard an update about Budinger. Does anyone know when he will be getting back in the line-up?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The target date (or month) was March the last that I heard. Shame it can't be sooner because they need him.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't know what's gotten into Dallas but I like it. They're rollin over the wolves right now 91-70.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's officially time to move Shved to the bench unit. He plays better with Barea on the floor anyway.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Agreed. Shved works much better as a spark plug off the bench.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> Agreed. Shved works much better as a spark plug off the bench.


Rubio/Ridnour work perfectly together. I also like JJ/Shved as a combo. No-brainer.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

In the ideal world they could be running that now, but Rubio is still getting back into the swing of things (he's only getting 20 minutes when they do play him). Even when he does play right now, his shot is non-existent.


----------

